# Lucky Reptile Cannabis Bedding



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

is it any good? and does it smell?


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Never heard of it. Sounds like a gimmick to lure stoners!


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Cannabis!???!
:gasp:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Saw it in a rep shop last week its a bit like that stuff you use for snakes only with this, it doesn't matter if they swallow it as it just dissolves apparently...... oh! and it has nothing to do with cannabis I was told its just the name :lol2:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Lucky Reptile Cannabis Bedding

There you go


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Welsh dragon said:


> Saw it in a rep shop last week its a bit like that stuff you use for snakes only with this, it doesn't matter if they swallow it as it just dissolves apparently...... oh! and it has nothing to do with cannabis I was told its just the name :lol2:


 well it could well do as the stuff being used to insulate the new extension in my house is hemp which i some form of cannabis plant so it could well be.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Hemp and cannabis are the same plant. There are three main varieties of cannabis as I understand it. C salvia, C indica and C rudalis. 

The first two contain thc and cbd and have medicinal qualities rudalis is free from these chemicals and is the source of some of the words finest papers, insulation material, oils including bio diesel and fabric.

Hemp is very absorbent and has a natural ability to absorb odours and is apparently antibacterial.

I think that it is a fantastic media for captive reptiles. It can also be composted or burnt.

It does not smell like other forms of the plant.


We know the product in the UK as hemcore, LR translation has used the word cannabis when it should really be hemp I guess. 

Did you know that the UK is one of the biggest producers of industrial hemp in Europe!

John.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cheaper if you buy the big bales from the horse or small animals suppliers though.

look for Aubiose, about £10 for a 15 kilo bale, will last you ages, just dont let your dog near it, they get the munchies terrible afterwards and start climbing walls


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

the lucky reptile bedding has been processed and pelleted making it more absorbant than the "raw" material of hemcore which is crushed hemp stalks its very similar to processed straw pellets.


----------



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for all your help good to no it doesnt smell  dont want people thinking im a stoner. ill definatly invest in some cheers


----------



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

AUBIOSE Hemp Bedding - Small Pet Bedding from Snack and Tack UK


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I use Aubiose and Hemcore for my chickens, wouldn't use it for snakes etc though as it's quite coarse and splintery and might cause problems if they ingest it, a more processed hemp product should be OK, I prefer to use Aspen bedding though which is cheap enough if you buy it in large bags.

On the subject of UK hemp production, not only are we the biggest producer in Europe, but at one time it was a legal requirement for farmers to grow it. Hemp is what traditional rope was made from, and the Royal Navy needed vast quantities back in the days of sail.

I understand any hemp products are illegal in the USA, despite the fact that it contains no narcotic ingredients at all, a friend had a hemp bag confiscated at customs when she visited NY a few years ago!


----------

